# VR Software für Smartphone und PC



## JanJake (28. September 2016)

*VR Software für Smartphone und PC*

Hallo,

habe mir günstig eine VR Box von ebay bestellt. Kostete auch nur 17€ und sollte zum Testen reichen. 

Jetzt hab ich aktuell Riftcat auf dem PC und es läuft auch. Jetzt ist halt nur das Problem, die Qualli ist nicht die Beste die übertragen wird. 

Kann man das Handy über WLAN mit dem PC verbinden um eben mehr Bandbreite zu haben und mehr machen zu können als nur über Bluetooth?

Und was gibt es noch für Software für das Smartphone welche man über VR probieren kann? 

Oft Kostenlos oder Kostenpflichtig, erst einmal egal, mir ist halt nur wichtig, dass die gut funktioniert und das man halt viele funktionen hat. Spiele wie Minecraft will auch auch noch über VR Spielen irgendwann. 

Ich hoffe ihr habt ein paar Tipps für mich.


----------



## Chinaquads (28. September 2016)

*AW: VR Software für Smartphone und PC*

Über Wlan hast du weniger Bandbreite. Mach es über USB Tethering. Das Bluetooth funktioniert wusste ich garnicht ^^

Mit USB und 1440p + 200% Render Scale sollte es schon sehr scharf sein.

Was für ein Smartphone hängt denn an der Kiste dran ?

Bei meinem Galaxy S7 siehts wunderbar scharf aus, das Smartphone hat aber auch eine WQHD Auflösung ( 2560x1440 > für jedes Auge dann theoretisch 1280x1440 )

PS: Die R9 390 dürfte fast schon limitieren, wenn du es flüssig und scharf haben möchtest.


----------



## JanJake (28. September 2016)

*AW: VR Software für Smartphone und PC*

Smartphone ist ein S6 Edge, das sollte also gehen. 

Wieso sollte die 390 limitieren? Was wirklich viel schnelleres gibt es von AMD nicht, abgesehen von der Fury und 390X. 

Theoretisch müsste ich dann jetzt alle möglichkeiten haben, die man auch mit dem Google Cardboard hat. Reicht mir erst einmal für den Anfang. 

Minecraft wäre für mich noch so ein Game was ich damit unbedingt mal austesten will. Kumpel hat es bei sich drauf, aber der nutzt auch die Gear VR mit einem S6 Edge+. Geht das auch irgndwie so mit dem was ich habe?


----------



## Chinaquads (28. September 2016)

*AW: VR Software für Smartphone und PC*

Die gear vr ist Müll, USB tethering  funktioniert damit nicht. Minecraft vr gibt's nur im oculus store. Bei steam vr soweit ich weiß nicht.


----------

